# Feedback on Mavic Ksyrium SLs



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm looking to get a used pair of the ksyrium SLs as an upgrade from my aksiums. How do rides like these wheels? Any suggestions to other wheelsets for around this price range? Thanks!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

pinzg35 said:


> I'm looking to get a used pair of the ksyrium SLs as an upgrade from my aksiums. How do rides like these wheels? Any suggestions to other wheelsets for around this price range? Thanks!


What price range is that? (I know what they cost new, but not what you are paying used)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Get a pair of handbuilts. Cheaper. More durable. Easier to find parts.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Around 350-600 depending on condition.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, plus you won't have a plastic bushing that needs to be replaced every few thousand miles. They do look cool, but you can do much better with handbuilt wheels, both from a performance and from a cost stand point.

Just to caveat this, I'm presently riding a set of Ksyrium ES's but plan on replacing them with either WI H3's or Alchemy Elf/Orc hubs laced to Kinlin rims with CX-Rays sometime this year.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

bent steel said:


> Yep, plus you won't have a plastic bushing that needs to be replaced every few thousand miles. They do look cool, but you can do much better with handbuilt wheels, both from a performance and from a cost stand point.
> 
> Just to caveat this, I'm presently riding a set of Ksyrium ES's but plan on replacing them with either WI H3's or Alchemy Elf/Orc hubs laced to Kinlin rims with CX-Rays sometime this year.


where's a good place to have handbuilt wheels made? so are the es/sl not worth the money?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

pinzg35 said:


> where's a good place to have handbuilt wheels made? so are the es/sl not worth the money?


Bicycle Wheel Warehouse has some killer deals and although I only have direct experience with a grand total of one on their sets.....the quality seems good.

The Ksyrium probably aren't worth every penny (relative to other options) at retail prices. But at $350ish like you say your budget starts at, used but in good condition, they probably are well worth it.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

But the mavics just look cool! Ok, seriously, hand built wheels will be better overall in terms of everything but bling. Although you can get colored nipples for a unique look.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a colored nipple bling hand built would probably cost more that what he can get the Ks 

If the price is good go for it, but don't pay more than $350-$400 for a set


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

so anything more would be a waste? i'm assuming if i get a good set of used ones, i'll be able to ride these for awhile. mavic makes solid wheelsets.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

pinzg35 said:


> so anything more would be a waste? i'm assuming if i get a good set of used ones, i'll be able to ride these for awhile. mavic makes solid wheelsets.


I like Mavics -- I have two sets of Ksyriums. But, I would be wary of buying a used set. The wheels may be solid, but they are not indestructible. I broke a spoke on a rear wheel when I hit a pothole and I recently was riding with someone who broke a spoke while accelerating from a dead stop. Neither of us are heavy or wild riders. If the wheels have been ridden by someone who is heavy (I think that the specs say that they should not be ridden by riders over 180 pounds) or have been ridden on bad surfaces, the wheels may not last as long as you might think that they would.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

oh, didn't know these had a weight limit. i'm trying to find the best used pair i can for the money. so these mavics spokes must break more easily then others? i had aksiums for about 3 years and never had a spoke break but then again, they are made of different material. is it hard to find replacement spokes?


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Solid wheels*

The SLs are solid wheels. I have used ones on my Roubaix Comp and have put 8,000+ miles on them in four years. It is my rain bike for the past two years so doesn't get out much, now. No problems. I think I paid $600. When I got my C-50, some Cat1 dude who rides with us recommended the ES's that I have on that whip. Even better


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*this is depressing*

I haven't been 180 lbs. in a very long time.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, heard these are awesome for climbing. not like i do any cat1s but anything helps on hills=) did you buy new or used?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

doesn't the k SL use aluminum spokes to keep weight down?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

My $.02. I rode a pair of ES annivs for 2 years and found them pretty stiff which isn't a plus if your local roads are rough. Crosswinds were always interesting and then, when the rear rim cracked, I had to have the wheel rebuilt at Mavic USA which was about a $250 bill. It was a good jumping off point for me so I sold the set for $550 a few months ago. Front wheel had about 3000 miles, the rear wheel was almost totally replaced (new rim, spokes, nips, axle, freewheel, bearings). I've ridden 3x for so many years that I just never warmed up to them. Others may disagree but they weren't my favorite wheel.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

sounds like riders either have good and bad experience with these wheels. what other wheels do you prefer?


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

I've had my Mavic K SL3's since 2007. They are part of a 3 wheelset group I swap around.

There are two types of Ksyrium's, one being clincher, the other being tubular. The Ksyrium was originally designed as a tubular and then modified for clincher use. I have found that the tubular version is both lighter AND stronger than it's clincher cousin. Most of the problems I have heard about as far as rim and spoke problems are with the clincher version, not the tubular version. The aero issues are shared by both models, along with the freehub issues.

They are not my "Go To" set of wheels, 'cuz I have a set of Ambrosio Nemesis on Record hubs that are just incredible. But they are a really nice set of back-up's. I also let friends borrow them to try out the "Tubular experience". 

I wouldn't buy a used set of clincher Ksyrium's, but would consider a pair of tubulars. Around $350 - $450 sounds about right. You would be spending about $500+++ for a NEW set of handbuilts that were better than a good pair of Ksyrium's. YMMV


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm don't compete or race so these wheels would be for training and daily riding. I was looking at a pair of 2009 SLs. Does anyone know the difference between say the SCCs, SL premiums, and SLs? 

I haven't had a chance to ride tubular but heard they are faster and great on the turns.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

I've had a pair of Ksyrium SLs since 2006, and they are now on my race bike.

They are solid and hold up well under people well over 200 pounds - I do not believe there is a weight limit on these. It takes a lot to damage these wheels. I've only had to replace one spoke that was mangled in a crash - that also destroyed my 2003 Specialized S-Works aluminum frame.

My one caveat is they suck in cross winds - the 4mm spokes almost act as a disc.

All that said, I am in the process of getting my wife a new wheelset, and I am getting her some handbuilts to replace her Aksiums, which will become my pit wheels.

I'm probably going with Chris King R45 hubs, Kinlin 27mm rims and DT Revolution spokes (all selected because my LBS can get them and I get good prices there.)

Check psimet.com, zencyclery.com or ligerowheels.com for some good handbuilt options.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Seems like the Aksiums have a slight problem with crosswinds as well and those are not that wide of a spoke. 

I'll look into custom wheels. Seems like I would have to spend more then I would like to for a decent set tough.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A friend of mine has the one with really wide spokes and says the crosswinds are a royal pain, significantly more than his Zipp 404s. 

Bladed spokes kinda suck. I have them on my Mavic CCUs and I have learned to loath cross winds.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

i guess they make the wheels look good, but that's about it.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I am on my 2nd set with the newest ones being SL premiums. I wasn't originally going to buy them again since I had just sold my last set used for $400 but I got a pretty good deal on brand new from a LBS for 600 out the door. This was at the cusp of me just going custom hand builts but getting the level of service I get from my LBS I decided to support my shop. Add the fact that I got 8k touble free miles on the last set and it was a good decision for me. Knowing that I can ride them for a year or two and still sell for $400 is also nice.

Like the others said they are not great in crosswinds and are not very aero but a solid trainer at a decent weight and look good.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Are they pretty bad in crosswinds? Like you will or can be pushed over? How are the wheels not very aero? People have been saying they spin pretty fast on the decents. You would think wheels this expensive would be durable and aero. What a deal you got though!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The Ksyrium SL is the one of the least aerodynamic wheels on the market. The rim is a semi-box type which has many ridges. Also, the spoke shape is least ideal for cutting through the wind. To make things worse, the pawls are located in the center of the freehub body and the hubshell protudes through and grabs onto it. And the worst part of the wheel is that all the power is transfered from the pawls all the way to the non-drive side spokes, back through the hubshell, and then to the radially laced drive spokes. Heres a great informative link about stiffness and aerodynamics. Pay particular attention to the graph on the second link. WARNING: DONT READ IF YOU OWN KSYRIUMS.

https://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-15505311.html

https://a31.idata.over-blog.com/0/02/72/10/Tests-Acheteur/base-de-donnees/aero_english.jpg


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I sold my 2 pairs of Ksyrium ES for $500 each, I bought me a new set of DA 7850-C24-TU with the money and I am a happy man 

I also sold my Cosmic SL for $800 and go the a set of new DA 7850-C50-TU for $250 more. I am even happier.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

OP, a set of handbuilts are definitely in your budget.

Contact psimet.com - Psimet posts regularly on BikeForums.net. You can find him there or his Web site.

Also, look at FairwheelBikes.com. They're a shop that cater to the Weight Weenies crowd, but they offer a $650 wheelset with Kinlin rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes and C4 hubs.

And I think ZenCyclery has options in the $650 range as well.

You could even go to Excel Sports.com and get some DuraAce 7900 hubs with DT Revolution spokes and DT or Mavic rims that would weigh in around 1500 grams - about a pound lighter than your Aksiums and much more serviceable - for around $600.

And if you really want a budget, lightweight wheelset, check out Williams System wheels. The System 30s go for about $450. They're a good value wheelset, offering low weight for the price, but the hubs are not as nice as DuraAce, White Industries, DT or Chris King.

Good luck.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Are their any positives to the SLs? Sounds like custom wheels are the way to go these days. Do when you purchase a pair of say ksyriums...are you really paying for the Mavic name but not really the quality? The world of cycling wheels is larger then I thought!=)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I started riding the Mavic Ksyriums in 2003

At that time it was the best you could get, light strong, didn't need any maintenace for a long time and looked "pro"

Now many other options are avaliable for a similar price range.

i rode my Ksyriums until 2008 and start of 2009, on 2009 I experimented with the handbuilts but now I definetly moved to the Dura Ace 7850 carbon wheels.

Some people here say the Edge are the best but they seem to be priced way above what you could pay for a 7850 set, and I had so many references about the Zipp hubs being crap that I will stay far from them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

pinzg35 said:


> Are their any positives to the SLs? Sounds like custom wheels are the way to go these days. Do when you purchase a pair of say ksyriums...are you really paying for the Mavic name but not really the quality? The world of cycling wheels is larger then I thought!=)


To be perfectly honest the only good part about a Ksyrium is that they have a bling factor. Other than that, they are absolute pieces of garbage. When you purchase a Mavic wheel, (anywhere ranging from Ksyriums to Deemaxs) all that you are paying for is a mass produced, overpriced, and not very aerodynamic wheel. Custom builds are the way to go because you are getting hours of hands on labor and care from a professional. Not a quick lacing and tension test from some giant machine. And where custom wheels will really shine through is the customer service after your purchase. You think Mavic ever wants to hear your complaints about the Ksyrium? They just want to sell, sell, sell. The more the better. They are the Wal Mart of wheels. The choice is obvious.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> They are the Wal Mart of wheels. The choice is obvious.


Nah, even WalMart would not charge $2 for each spoke.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nah, even WalMart would not charge $2 for each spoke.



Haha. This made me chuckle.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

So I guess in the end...ksyriums are crap? 

Anybody hear of ROL wheels?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

pinzg35 said:


> Are their any positives to the SLs?


well, they are more aero than the R-SYS  

seriously, despite all the negatives, I bought a used set about 5 years ago, the early black ones, and they are still going strong. so, pretty tough. But I would agree with the others that today there are more interesting choices.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm also able to purchase a used 2010 set of sl's for $400. it's in my budget as i do not want to spend too much when it's more for "fun" riding. now i'm torn...do i set my eyes on custom or get these?


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

The Kysriums aren't crap. A lot of people hate them because they are everywhere - like Treks.

The wheels are solid, but not at all aerodynamic. The biggest problem is they are just expensive. If getting them cheap off ebay or craigslist, they're not a bad deal. But as someone who owns a set of Kysriums and a set of Ligero handbuilts, I think there is better value to be had with the handbuilts, and encourage you to explore your options.

I'd also like to point out that a Sapim CX-Ray or DT Aerolite spoke is going to cost as much as retail a Mavic spoke, so the criticism there is a bit unfair.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

topflightpro said:


> I'd also like to point out that a Sapim CX-Ray or DT Aerolite spoke is going to cost as much as retail a Mavic spoke, so the criticism there is a bit unfair.


Sapim or DT are easy to get. Mavic K spokes--not so much.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

pinzg35 said:


> i'm also able to purchase a used 2010 set of sl's for $400. it's in my budget as i do not want to spend too much when it's more for "fun" riding. now i'm torn...do i set my eyes on custom or get these?


Just take the advice with a grain of salt

look who is advising you to get hand builts. are they builders by chance ?

There are many other good options on pre-builts in the market today too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sapim or DT are easy to get. Mavic K spokes--not so much.


Just go to a bike shop who sells mavic and order it. not difficult to get.

BTW I have many spokes left, new and used for the a ES rear wheel if someone is interested.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> Sapim or DT are easy to get. Mavic K spokes--not so much.


I had always heard. But when I went to my LBS to get spoke replaced on my Kysrium - it was mangled in a crash - they had a whole supply of Mavic spokes in silver and black for Ksyriums and CrossMaxes. 

Their comment was that enough people have those wheels that it makes sense to keep Mavic spokes in stock. And this is a small shop that focuses on repairs: they stock standard maintenance parts (tires, tubes, chains, cassettes) and can order new bikes, and is cash or check only for all transactions under $40.


----------



## bigreen505 (Jun 10, 2007)

FWIW I have set of Ksyrium SLs with about 250 miles on them. I bought them as race wheels and then never raced. If I thought I could sell them for enough to buy a set of hand-built wheels I would sell them in a heartbeat. There is absolutely nothing wrong with them, but IMO they have a different feel from a traditional wheel and I don't really like the look.

Ksyriums definitely aren't crap, they are good wheels and there are a lot of people racing on sets with a ton of miles on them.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't know much about weight limits on the SLs as Mavic (like Bontrager) doesn't make any weight limit claims. However, I am 6'3, 215 lbs, and I have had spoke breakage issues with the Ksyrium SLs. Mavic did honor their warranty each time but it took a bit long to rectify the problem- each time. The second time, they basically gave me new wheel since so much was replaced on it, it nearly qualified as one. That one failed on me too. I was told that the SLs were nice climbing wheels but mine always seemed to fail on steep climbs. A few wheelbuilders were shocked that I was having any problems with the Ksyrium SLs at 215 lbs. Each said the same thing; "If you were 250 lbs, and above, I could understand but at your weight it's comes as a surprise." My brother-in law rides on the old SSCs and he weighs 30 lbs more than me. He never has problems with those. Both his Colnago and GT road bikes use them and they seem to never give him any trouble.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

topflightpro said:


> I had always heard. But when I went to my LBS to get spoke replaced on my Kysrium - it was mangled in a crash - they had a whole supply of Mavic spokes in silver and black for Ksyriums and CrossMaxes.
> 
> Their comment was that enough people have those wheels that it makes sense to keep Mavic spokes in stock. And this is a small shop that focuses on repairs: they stock standard maintenance parts (tires, tubes, chains, cassettes) and can order new bikes, and is cash or check only for all transactions under $40.


You were lucky. Most shops don't carry Mavic's proprietary spokes because they are proprietary. Not much money in that. Obviously there is a demand for those spokes at that shop. Mine took so long the first time for Mavic to repair because the spokes can't be found at every shop.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

topflightpro said:


> The Kysriums aren't crap. A lot of people hate them because they are everywhere - like Treks....
> 
> I'd also like to point out that a Sapim CX-Ray or DT Aerolite spoke is going to cost as much as retail a Mavic spoke, so the criticism there is a bit unfair.


what? cxrays cost $3USD ea.... over here, an alu mavic spoke is at least $15...

but a normal spoke is $0.75, cxray is as bling as it gets...

$400 for a used SL is craziness... that will buy you a DA/OP build at BWW, which _is_ a better wheel, esp if you aren't racing...


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^ I am going to guess that there are 150 grams difference between these two set of wheels though. 

Off topic but why doesn't Fulcrum get a similar bashing? Similar spoke design. Are their hubs and rims that much different?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*As an upgrade, yes*

I have a pair of 2002 Sl's and 2003 SSC's. Never had a problem with them and rode the SL's in London and surrounding areas for three season where the road conditions are variable. I've never had a problem with either pair, be it hubs or spokes. I don't recall them ever claiming to be an aero wheel and at the time, were a good wheel set for me. I also have plenty of handbuilts, both clinchers and tubs.

If you just want an upgrade, it depends on price. If it's close to a pair of handbuilts with say Ultegra hubs and Mavic Open pro or the like, go with the handbuilts. It's not that one's better or worse than the other but if the wheel has a problem, busted spoke or whatever, the handbuilt will be easier and cheaper to fix. There have been two issues over the years with the Ksyrium. One is that rider experiences have been extremely varied, from bullet proof to continually busting spokes or having bearing issues. For me, that's a design, user variation (weight, riding style, etc.) and QC issue. The other is the aluminum spokes are expensive and in theory (I don't pretend to know metallurgy), could fatigue at a rate higher than stainless spokes.

I still like both pairs I own but I also like my Campag Neutrons better for wheels of that era. And they can be fitted with a Campag hub body specific for Shimano/SRAM cassettes.






pinzg35 said:


> I'm looking to get a used pair of the ksyrium SLs as an upgrade from my aksiums. How do rides like these wheels? Any suggestions to other wheelsets for around this price range? Thanks!


----------



## fishit (Jul 20, 2009)

My Cannondale Red just arrived, sitting in the box, it come with Ksyrium SLs. I don't see a weight max published anywhere on Mavic's site. I weigh 180, does anyone know if these wheels have an official limit?


----------



## fishit (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought I was posting in the Cyclocross section, ignore me if you'd like.


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

I got my used pair for 260 on craigslist. I love them. I can see why they are so expensive, half the amount of work to get the bike moving, rolls steady and fast


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*they are fine*

I have a set of Ksyriums I bought way back in 1999, and they have been perfectly fine wheels. I also have a set of ES's, and same thing, but lighter. I have never had the slightest problem with any of them, rock solid, perfectly true, and anecdotally, I've never been beaten coasting down a mountain road on them.

I seriously question those who deride these wheels, either because they have had a problem with their particular set, or they build wheels and compete with Mavic. I build and ride my own wheels, too, and I can vouch for either as just as good. If you get a good deal, they are fine.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, i don't see how a company such as mavic would make crap wheels and sell them for so much just because they look cool? i mean yes, you are buying a manufactured wheels from a big company but then again, if they were crap would pro's be using them? are people really paying $1K for a wheelset because they look cool? i guess everyone has their own opinion. 

how do they roll? i have heard mixed comments about how fast they really are.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*very biased?*

I love a good set of custom wheels, too, but after looking at your website it looks like you have a vested financial interest in badmouthing the Ksyriums, as you sell custom wheels. Isn't this sort of a reverse "shill" thing?


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm not badmouthing them, i was the one who started the thread to get opinions!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not you*



pinzg35 said:


> i'm not badmouthing them, i was the one who started the thread to get opinions!


Sorry, I was talking about "Zen Cyclery." He apparently has a shop selling custom wheels.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

oh=)

i guess people will always have their own opinions! but like i said, their has to be a reason why older, used SLs are still selling for $400-$500! can't just be the name and look.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Correction - the Ksyrium SSC SL bladed spokes act like SAILS in moderate crosswinds!

OTOH...they still look great, require minimal pedaling effort, once up to speed and are pretty tough if your body weight is below 190lbs.

Ksyrium SSC-SL Family:
1999-2002 Ksyrium SSC-SL black with funky silver logos, non-bushing freehub -1980g/set
2002-2005 Ksyrium SL Silver with aluminum bladed spokes and logo stickers, 1760g/set
2006-2008 Ksyrium SL3 Silver with composite front hub, ISM and powdercoated with silkscreened logos 1535g/set
2007-2009 Ksyrum ES Black with one red spoke/red anodized hub flanges, ISM and carbon front hub 1485g/set
2009-2010 Ksyrium SL Premium Black, ISM with carbon hub including ti skewer set 1550g/set


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

For around the price of $600, where can i get a set of custom handbuilt wheels for a 150lb rider? Has to be in the ~1500g range and be as strong/stronger than the Krysium's.


----------

